# PonoMusic is iTunes' new rival



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

https://www.ponomusic.com/

I just downloaded the PC app and it's awesome. It is based off JRiver but like iTunes it has an online store to get high resolution files like iTunes. I prefer iTunes but this is awesome for those who don't want to deal with HDTracks which has a worse interface.

PonoPlayer looks good.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Complete bath of swine and oil of serpent.


----------



## fjf (Nov 4, 2014)

The name...poorly chosen...at first I thought someone was getting banned...then I realized an "r" was missing...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't think iTunes needs to worry. $19.99 for an album? And sale prices $11.99? The average album on iTunes runs $9.99 - especially for classical albums, and Amazon is a little lower.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

On a side note, rumor has it people are having trouble with the new iTunes losing entire music libraries and so forth. While that didn't happen to me, I did get my current audiobook moved to different (and rather awful) app and it lost my place within it. Why don't programmers leave things alone?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Weston said:


> On a side note, rumor has it people are having trouble with the new iTunes losing entire music libraries and so forth. While that didn't happen to me, I did get my current audiobook moved to different (and rather awful) app and it lost my place within it. Why don't programmers leave things alone?


The iTunes update was needed in order to enable the new Apple Music service so I'm fine with it.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

Weston said:


> On a side note, rumor has it people are having trouble with the new iTunes losing entire music libraries and so forth. While that didn't happen to me, I did get my current audiobook moved to different (and rather awful) app and it lost my place within it. Why don't programmers leave things alone?


Many users of the new iTunes 12.2 and Apple Music were having album covers replaced and tracks deleted and/or moved to other albums when they linked their collection to iCloud. I did not notice any track changes but I did have some album covers replaced. The whole thing made me nervous so i restored my library from a day prior to Apple Music's installation. I still have Apple Music on the computer and my iPad but it is no longer linked to iCloud on the computer. So far, I give Apple Music a rating of "unnecessary." I am retired and listen to most of my music at home or my iPod classic in the car. Personally I don't need streaming music so I guess that I will delete Apple Music when the free trial is done.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

rspader said:


> Many users of the new iTunes 12.2 and Apple Music were having album covers replaced and tracks deleted and/or moved to other albums when they linked their collection to iCloud. I did not notice any track changes but I did have some album covers replaced. The whole thing made me nervous so i restored my library from a day prior to Apple Music's installation. I still have Apple Music on the computer and my iPad but it is no longer linked to iCloud on the computer. So far, I give Apple Music a rating of "unnecessary." I am retired and listen to most of my music at home or my iPod classic in the car. Personally I don't need streaming music so I guess that I will delete Apple Music when the free trial is done.


I have been using Apple Music heavily. I don't stream music but I have been using it for listening to albums offline. Holy smokes. I added too much classical and jazz to my listening now.

Apple Music can't be deleted after the trial period. You can cancel it but the program always will be there if you use iOS.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Holy smokes. I added too much classical and jazz to my listening now.


Ha! That would be easy to do. There's so much there to grab.



Albert7 said:


> Apple Music can't be deleted after the trial period. You can cancel it but the program always will be there if you use iOS.


It can be "hidden" in OSX using the settings so iTunes will look "normal" again. I'm stuck with it on my iPad in IOS but that is true with some other Apps that Apple won't let you delete. I've been with Apple since the early days (1983) but they continue to **** me off with some of their practices. Oh well, there are bigger problems in the world . . .


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

rspader said:


> Ha! That would be easy to do. There's so much there to grab.
> 
> It can be "hidden" in OSX using the settings so iTunes will look "normal" again. I'm stuck with it on my iPad in IOS but that is true with some other Apps that Apple won't let you delete. I've been with Apple since the early days (1983) but they continue to **** me off with some of their practices. Oh well, there are bigger problems in the world . . .


No kidding. Honestly I still plan to buy my music through the regular iTunes program on my PC laptop.

Apple Music is just so that I get some quick music for the ladies in my office because I already drove them nuts with my Kurtag.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh, ****omusic! My pleas have finally been answered. We all knew pop music videos were heading in this direction.

Oh wait.... Goshdarnit!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> Oh, ****omusic! My pleas have finally been answered. We all knew pop music videos were heading in this direction.
> 
> Oh wait.... Goshdarnit!


What? No clue what the postmodern answer was leading to...


----------

